# Rem. 30-06 55gr Accelerator



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Being new to this dog hunting and knowing my typical 06 round is over kill

started doing a little looking around and found this round which at first

glance seems like a heck of a round. Was wondering if anyone has used

them and their opinion. A litle pricy but, cheeper the buying another

gun.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

A friend of mine used these years ago for hunting groundhogs. They worked very well for him out to about 300 yards. Seems they didn't make a big mess of the groundhogs as I remember. About the same damage as I was doing with a .243 with 85 gr. hollowpoints.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk to Glenway,I believe he (or his friend bullwinkle) were shooting them. On the other hand( four fingers and a thumb) if you aren't saving fur just use what you have.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep..I have used them and have a box laying around. If you aren't worried about fur they will kill quickly.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

